# Great budget square - worth 5 stars at the price



## NormG

Congrats, I need to purchase a new one, all mine are from HD


----------



## Bogeyguy

Well, you talked about it, but gave no review????


----------



## smokie

Thanks fer the review Pax. I'm using an old and kinda worn on the edges Stanley.

Norm. You don't care for the sq. from HD? That was my next stop.


----------



## paxorion

Bogeyguy - I described what I was looking for in a square, and that the square has done all that I needed it to do. Given that there was no tuning out of the box, I have no additional praises nor complaints to highlight. Is there anything else you wanted me to go into greater detail on?


----------



## Dusty56

A couple months ago, I checked out 3 of these squares at my local WC , and none of them were actually square.
The WC salesman was amazed by the find. I went home empty handed.


----------

